# Shiny Side Up Bicycle show San Jose



## krate-mayhem (Aug 2, 2012)

Hi all what an awesome show that Dom,Boogie and the ccrew put on here is a link to some of my pictures of the day all kinds of bikes
link to show http://www.flickr.com/photos/krate-mayhem/sets/72157630832834576/





IMG_7272 (Medium) by krate-mayhem, on Flickr




IMG_7387 (Medium) by krate-mayhem, on Flickr


----------

